# August Tobacco of the Month



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

C&D Bow Legged Bear - This tobacco always burns well and is easy to smoke (it helps that it is the PERFECT moisture right out of the tin). The foremost flavour at this early stage of the smoke is all nutty burley, and powerful perique. This is a very complex tobacco, and truthfully, even though I have been smoking it for a good amount of time, it still gives me a different flavour profile each smoke. Midway-ish through the bowl the nicotine is making itself known, and is carried on wings of dark chocolate, the best way I can think to describe it is a nutty chocolate bar, almondy, and bitter-sweet chocolate. Sadly I find the latakia takes a background role with the VAs. That is until the end of the bowl, where all the tobaccos serenade you in a most choral fashion, with each sip, you are rewarded with a different flavour. *sip* 'mmmm sweet virginia', *sip* 'oh hello perique, you are most spicy today', *sip* 'pine needles?'. All while breathing yourself through the nicotine fed heart palpitations. Quite a smoke, not for the faint of heart, and best when you have nowhere to go and nothing to do! 
HIGHLY RECOMMENDED.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Great review of an obviously great tobacco! My mouth is watering.


(21st August and just this review? I can't get this tobacco in the UK; come on chaps, tantalise me.)


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Where is Mari's review? Did she give up the pipe?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nachman said:


> Where is Mari's review? Did she give up the pipe?


Really! Mari!! :director:


----------

